# 2000 Maxima stalling on incline



## mkbruin (May 18, 2006)

When the car is parked on an incline it will either stall out or not start up again until the vehicle is back on level ground. Doesn't matter if the engine is warm or cold.

?????? Fuel pump? Sending unit? injectors????? I am clueless here.


----------



## Trainoperator (May 17, 2005)

Does it matter if the car is parked facing up the incline or down the incline?
Does it happen with a full or empty gas tank?


----------



## mkbruin (May 18, 2006)

When the car is parked facing up the hill. I cannot park normal on my driveway or uphill on the street. It does not matter if the tank is full or empty...

I am kind of scratching my head on this one. The car also stumbles at highway speeds sometimes, not always. The check engine light has never come on, and a code scan revealed nothing for me...


----------

